# I did pass this one up......



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A few gun shows back a gent wanted to push a sixgun off on me. The gun was one of those Italian copies (by Uberti, I think) of a Colt 1848 3rd Model dragoon. But:

The previous owner had started a conversion to .45 Colt. In Richards conversion style, the rear of the cylinder had been milled off, and it appeared to have been chambered for the .45 Colt. There was a gap where the breech ring should have gone. He had not gotten that far.
A bargain at $150!

No, thanks, I said. The owner told me if he didn't get $150, it'd be a boat anchor. I presume its sitting on the bow of a Jon boat somewhere now.

Bob Wright


----------

